# is mod_fcgid stable for production server?



## cuongvt (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
I'm planned to host some php-based image editing apps for employees to use in intranet environment. I'm thinking to confgire php 5.2.6 with mod_fcgid for speed.
So my question is is mod_fcgid stable for production server?
Could you share your experiences about it?
regards,


----------



## r-c-e (Dec 12, 2008)

I've use fastcgi on quite a number of high performance web servers without running into an issue. Its a solid choice.


----------



## cuongvt (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks for the response
regards


----------



## Lucian (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd never go back to mod_php in production, mod_fcgid+suexec+php-fcgi rocks.


----------

